# اريد رد من المزامير ؟



## mina_monyman (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اولا مسيحى وارى ان الان وفى هه الاوقات رجال كثيرون مسيحيين  يقراون المزامير فى سبيل معرفه الغيب او حل المشاكل  ومنها اخراج الشياطين وشفاء الامراض وفك السحر وابطال الاعمال 
وانا قد رأيت بنفسى كل هذا يحدث .
 فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا  ؟
واذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فلماذا لا نستخدم المزامير  فى حل المشاكل لدينا .
واذا كان هذا الكلام خطأ فلماذا توجد المزامير ؟
وهل عمل الخير وابطال قوة الشر  فى فك الاعمال وشفاء الامراض  من عمل الشيطان ومن المزامير لداوود النبى ؟
واحضار ملاك المزمور وتسخيرة فى احضار الاعمال وابطال مفعولها من عمل الشيطان ايضا ام ماذا ؟
وانا لا اريد احد ان يكذبنى فى هذا الموضوع لانه انا قد رأيت بعينى كل هذا يحدث   ويقوم الرجل العلمانى وليس بكاهن ان يقوم بفك السحر والاعمال  لدى الناس فكيف هذا ؟ هل الشيطان  يخرب اعمالة ام انها من عمل الله الذى اعطا للانسان الكتاب المقدس والمزامير ان يمشى عليها ؟
فانا كل هذه التساؤلات فى  ذهنى وانا  اريد  اجابة واضحة وصريحة لمن يعرف الاجابة 
واقول ان الرجل يستعين بالكتاب المقدس والمزامير فى صلاته فى عمل الخير من ابطال قوة الشر 
فهل هذا من عمل الله ام من ماذا؟
ارجوا الافاده وشكرا .:yaka:


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

تعليلك خطأ تماما

المزامير كلمة الله و الشياطين تكره الكتاب المقدس لأنه كلمة الله و له سلطانه عليهم


----------



## mina_monyman (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اذن فما تعليلك يا اخ فادى على ان رجل علمانى يقعل هذا بالمزامير فى ابطال اعمال الشر  هل هذا صحيح بالفعل ام ماذا ؟ وعلى حد قولك فان هذا الرجل يستخدم المزامير فى الخير فهل هذا صحيح ام لا ؟


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

المزامير هى تسبيح للرب ومع الملائكة فما هى قوة الشر امام كلام الرب بحضورة ومع الملائكة


----------



## mina_monyman (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد على ميشيل*

يعنى انا دلوقت امسك المزامير واقراها بطريقة معينة علشان ابطل اعمال وكل قوى الشر ولا لا 
فأنا اعرف مدى فاعلية المزامير فهى يخاف منها الشرير  وكل هل يحق لنا ان نستخدم فاعلية المزامير ام لا


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليست القراة فقط بل الاهم الايمان بالقراة

فمن الممكن ان تقرا بعدم ايمان  ولذلك فالاهم الايمان

انا قصدك اننا نستخدم المزامير ولا لأ  فمش فاهم سؤالك انت قصدك تبقى مشعوذ يعنى وتمسك مزامير وتشتغل طارد للشياطين ولا اية بالظبط يعنى اية قصدك نستخدم المزامير مش فاهم فالاباء عن بعض الصحاب يطلبون ان يتم قراة مزمور معين يناسب الحالة المطلوبة*


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> اذن فما تعليلك يا اخ فادى على ان رجل علمانى يقعل هذا بالمزامير فى ابطال اعمال الشر هل هذا صحيح بالفعل ام ماذا ؟ وعلى حد قولك فان هذا الرجل يستخدم المزامير فى الخير فهل هذا صحيح ام لا ؟


 
القوة ليست فى قائل الكلام بل القوة هى قوة الكلام

اخبرنا المسيح بما تقول عنه

Mat 7:22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟


Mat 7:23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ! 

فالقوة ليست فى من يعمل او يتكلم بل القوة فى العمل بأسم يسوع و الكلام بأسم يسوع

و اقرأ ايضا ما ورد فى اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 19

13 فشرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين ان يسمّوا على الذين بهم الارواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع قائلين نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس.
14 وكان سبعة بنين لسكاوا رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة الذين فعلوا هذا.
15 فاجاب الروح الشرير وقال اما يسوع فانا اعرفه وبولس انا اعلمه واما انتم فمن انتم.
16 فوثب عليهم الانسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير وغلبهم وقوي عليهم حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين.
17 وصار هذا معلوما عند جميع اليهود واليونانيين الساكنين في افسس.فوقع خوف على جميعهم وكان اسم الرب يسوع يتعظم.

فأن هذا حدث بأسم يسوع و ليست القوة فيهم بل فى اسم يسوع و لكن قد قال المسيح انه لا يعرفهم قط!


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

mina_monyman قال:


> انا اولا مسيحى وارى ان الان وفى هه الاوقات رجال كثيرون مسيحيين  يقراون المزامير فى سبيل معرفه الغيب او حل المشاكل  ومنها اخراج الشياطين وشفاء الامراض وفك السحر وابطال الاعمال
> وانا قد رأيت بنفسى كل هذا يحدث .
> فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا  ؟
> واذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فلماذا لا نستخدم المزامير  فى حل المشاكل لدينا .
> ...



اخى الحبيب 
ارجوا ان تسامحنى وتركز معى 
اولا لابد من الاتفاق على نقاط هامه لنتكلم فيها
 1- الشيطان لا يمكن بأى حال من الاحوال ان يفيد انسان 
2 لا يوجد شئ اسمه احضار ملاك المزمور هذا فكر غير مسيحى بالمرة
3 للشيطان طبيعه ملاك وهو المعاند الاعظم 
4 الشيطان الكذاب وابو الكذاب 
بص بقى يا سيدى اولا لا يمكن للشيطان ان يفيد انسان ابدا مهما حدث بل ما يحدث انه يسيطر على عقل انسان انه مسحور وذلك بالفعل بعد ان يهيج عليه شخص شرير يعمل له سحر عند اعوان الشيطان وبعدين يقنع الراجل ان حل مشاكله عند فلان الفلانى اللى بيقرأ من الانجيل أو المزمور او من القرأن او من اى كتاب وبالفعل يقرأ له مزمور بطريقه معينه بالمقلوب مثلا فيحضر الشيطان ويفعل ما قد يتخيله الشخص انه خير وانه تم بالمزمور مره على مره يصبح هذا الشخص عبد للشيطان يستشيره فى كل اموره حتى الصغيره منها 
2- لا يوجد لآى مخلوق حتى لو الشيطان سيطرة على الملائكه فكيف يستطيع شخص ان يحضر ملاك المزمور علما بأنه لا يوجد ملاك مزمور حسب الفكر المسيحى هل نسيت عندما طلب شاول الملك من عرافه تحضير روح صموئيل العظيم وقامت العرافه بتحضير الروح ولكنها بهتت بعد تحضيره لآنها معتاده عند تحضير الارواح ان تظهر لها شياطين فى صورة الروح لكن هذة المرة ظهر لها صموئيل بنفسه ليس من قدرتها عليه ولكن الله العظيم ارسله ليبكت شاول اذا الشياطين تظهر فى صورة اشخاص اخرين وفى قصه الرهبان المصريين كانت الشياطين تظهر فى صورة ملاءكه ولكنهم لا يحتملون رشم الصليب حتى فكانوا يهربون
3- لا تنسى يا اخى العزيز ان الشيطان كان ملاكا قبل السقوط فلهذا له صفات الملائكه وان كان فقد روحانيته لكنه لم يفقد صفاته فهو يعرف ما تفكر فيه وما تريده وما تتمناه وخليك معايا انا شفت كتاب للمزامير اسمه دلال المزامير فيه حلول لكل مشكله ولكن لابد من كتابه طلاسم مع المزمور فهل تتخيل ان الطلاسم الشيطانيه تتفق مع المزامير ابدا ولكن بالعقل لو شخص قال لك تعالى احل مشكلتك عن طريق طلاسم شيطانيه هاتوافق اكيد لآ لكن لما يضحك عليك ويقول بالمزامير اكيد هايجيب رجلك علشان تبقى تابع ليه
وبعدين ربنا قال هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم ولم نرى فى حياتنا ايه بتقول بل مزمور واشرب ميته واتحداك تلاقى واحد فك سحر بمعاونه شخص ساحر وانتهت المشاكل بل بالعكس تبدأ الآوجاع  فلهذا نحن لا نستعمل المزامير العظيمه التى تسبح بها الملائكه الله على الدوام فى غير استخدامها الطبيعى وهو تسبيح الله وتمجيده  اسف جدا جدا على الاطاله وصلى لى


----------



## mina_monyman (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اولاانا برد على الاستاذ المشرف فادى 
انا كنت اقول ان الذى يفعل هذا يفعلة بأسم يسوع ويبطل اعمال ومنها شفاء الامراض  ولطال الاعمال بفضل المزامير  وبأسم يسوع يقول هذا؟
انا اسال هى فعلا قوة        الله الى  تحدث     من المزامير ولكن استخدام صح ام خطأ؟

اما بالنسبة الى الاخ كوبتك  هيرو 
انا متأكد تماما من كل كلمة كتبت  ولكن الذى يفعل الكلام دة بالمزامير تكون  الفاعلية من عنده ام من ماذا ؟


----------



## coptic hero (30 نوفمبر 2006)

mina_monyman قال:


> اولاانا برد على الاستاذ المشرف فادى
> انا كنت اقول ان الذى يفعل هذا يفعلة بأسم يسوع ويبطل اعمال ومنها شفاء الامراض  ولطال الاعمال بفضل المزامير  وبأسم يسوع يقول هذا؟
> انا اسال هى فعلا قوة        الله الى  تحدث     من المزامير ولكن استخدام صح ام خطأ؟
> 
> ...


اخى الحبيب الفاعليه من عند الشيطان فقط ولو عرف الشيطان ان الناس كلها تقرأ ميكى جيب وتثق فيها فتأكد انه سيظهر من يقول للناس انه يبطل الاعمال بواسطه بطوط وتأكد لو كان للمزامير قوة مثل التى تتكلم عنها كنا عملنا عمل نطرد بيه المحتلين لآرضنا ولكن قوة المزامير تكمن فى انها تسبحه لله يشمها الله ويقبل بها طلباتنا لآنها كلها تسبيح وتمجيد لله ربنا يبارك حياتك وحياتنا ويبعد عنك وعنا كل محاربات الشرير


----------



## mina_monyman (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الذى لا تعرفة ان لكل مزمور خادم زيكمنك ان تسأل فى هذا احد كهنة الكنيسة فهم يعرفون هذا الكلام ولكن هل الخادم ده يمكن استغلالة مثل ما داوود كان يصنع المزامير      فداوود عمل مزمور لهدم ابراج الحمام     مش كده   فلماذا يكون  الكلاد ده فاعليتة مع داوود او انبياء العهد القديم فقط  .شكرا.


----------



## coptic hero (3 ديسمبر 2006)

mina_monyman قال:


> الذى لا تعرفة ان لكل مزمور خادم زيكمنك ان تسأل فى هذا احد كهنة الكنيسة فهم يعرفون هذا الكلام ولكن هل الخادم ده يمكن استغلالة مثل ما داوود كان يصنع المزامير      فداوود عمل مزمور لهدم ابراج الحمام     مش كده   فلماذا يكون  الكلاد ده فاعليتة مع داوود او انبياء العهد القديم فقط  .شكرا.



خادم مين يا عم مينا واسأل قسيس عن أيه انت جبت الكلام ده منين


----------



## minahanyfakhry (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يااخ مينا انت موهوم والكلام اللى انت بتقولة انا عارفة قبلك واللى انت ماتعرفهوش انهم بيستخدموا المزامير للكشف عن الاثار من بين الارض وانا واحد اعطانى دلال المزامير وطبعا طلاسم ودايما تنتهى المزامير بحق اهيا شراهيا ايلوهيم الى اخرة
صدقنى يامينا كل دة من عمل الشيطان ولو تم استخدامة من الكهنة وانا معاك ان فية منهم كدة لكن اللى ماتعرفهوش ان لو اكتشف بيتم شلحة لانة بيستخدمة للتربح
كلة من عمل الشيطان
ولكن الاية بتقول لاملاك ولا رئيس ملائكة يقدر يمنعنى عن محبة المسيح
وعتدما اقرا المزامير فكيف يكون فكرى فى الملاك واترك الة الملائكة بجميع رتبهم
ما اجمل المزامير عتدما تكون بين الانسان وخالقة بدون وسيط دة طبعا ان كانوا ملائكة
اخى احترس فقد كنت انزلق فى هذا الطريق لولا رحمة الرب بى


----------



## Gamela (3 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يباركك 0000بس انا ليا راى تانى0000 ان استخدام المزامير او اى جزء من الكتاب لمعرفه الغيب او لللاعمال او السحر ده امرمرفوض تماما من الرب000 والدليل على كده قصه شاول لما راح للعرافه وجبتله شخص وكان شبه صموئيل النبى فعلا وقال كلام بجد وكان كلامه من الكتاب لكن الامر ده قبح جدا فى عين الرب وزعل جدا من شاول وقرر ان روح الرب يفارق شاول ويسكنه روح نجس 00000لكن انى استخدم كلمه الرب فى تحطيم كل الامور دى طبعا وهيا الحل الوحيد كمان ياصديقى كلمه الرب محطوطه علشان تحل كل مشاكلنا او بمعنى اصح ترشدنا للطريق الصح ده حتى فى رساله عبرانين بيقول"كلمه الله حيه وفعاله وامضى من كل سيف ذى حدين وخارقه 00000) يعنى كلمه الله هى اللى هتعرفك ايه الصح وايه الغلط تعمل ايه وماتعملش ايه وكمان هي دوا لكل مريض سواء مرض نفسى او عضوى او او او000وبدون كلمه الرب هنتوه0000كمان المزامير سمعت تعليق من احد الخدام قال ان المزامير هيا خليط مشاعر بين الانسان والمسيح ليه كل المجد وفعلا دى حقيقه وكمان اغلب المزامير بتحكى حالنا مثلا زى مزمور 73 وقيسوا على ده كتير قوى 00000فعلا موضوع رائع000واسفه لانى طولت عليكوا:smil13:


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

Gamela قال:


> فعلا موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يباركك 0000بس انا ليا راى تانى0000 ان استخدام المزامير او اى جزء من الكتاب لمعرفه الغيب او لللاعمال او السحر ده امرمرفوض تماما من الرب000 والدليل على كده قصه شاول لما راح للعرافه وجبتله شخص وكان شبه صموئيل النبى فعلا وقال كلام بجد وكان كلامه من الكتاب لكن الامر ده قبح جدا فى عين الرب وزعل جدا من شاول وقرر ان روح الرب يفارق شاول ويسكنه روح نجس 00000لكن انى استخدم كلمه الرب فى تحطيم كل الامور دى طبعا وهيا الحل الوحيد كمان ياصديقى كلمه الرب محطوطه علشان تحل كل مشاكلنا او بمعنى اصح ترشدنا للطريق الصح ده حتى فى رساله عبرانين بيقول"كلمه الله حيه وفعاله وامضى من كل سيف ذى حدين وخارقه 00000) يعنى كلمه الله هى اللى هتعرفك ايه الصح وايه الغلط تعمل ايه وماتعملش ايه وكمان هي دوا لكل مريض سواء مرض نفسى او عضوى او او او000وبدون كلمه الرب هنتوه0000كمان المزامير سمعت تعليق من احد الخدام قال ان المزامير هيا خليط مشاعر بين الانسان والمسيح ليه كل المجد وفعلا دى حقيقه وكمان اغلب المزامير بتحكى حالنا مثلا زى مزمور 73 وقيسوا على ده كتير قوى 00000فعلا موضوع رائع000واسفه لانى طولت عليكوا:smil13:



كلامك جميل ولكن خدى بالك ان الذى ظهر للعرافه هو صموئيل النبى نفسه وكان مرسل من الله وليس بسلطان العرافه وقد قال الكتاب فى صموئيل الاول اصحاح 28
  7- فقال شاول لعبيده فتشوا لي على امراة صاحبة جان فاذهب اليها و اسالها فقال له عبيده هوذا امراة صاحبة جان في عين دور.
  8- فتنكر شاول و لبس ثيابا اخرى و ذهب هو و رجلان معه و جاءوا الى المراة ليلا و قال اعرفي لي بالجان و اصعدي لي من اقول لك.
  9- فقالت له المراة هوذا انت تعلم ما فعل شاول كيف قطع اصحاب الجان و التوابع من الارض فلماذا تضع شركا لنفسي لتميتها.
  10- فحلف لها شاول بالرب قائلا حي هو الرب انه لا يلحقك اثم في هذا الامر.
  11- فقالت المراة من اصعد لك فقال اصعدي لي صموئيل.
  12- فلما رات المراة صموئيل صرخت بصوت عظيم و كلمت المراة شاول قائلة لماذا خدعتني و انت شاول.
  13- فقال لها الملك لا تخافي فماذا رايت فقالت المراة لشاول رايت الهة يصعدون من الارض.
  14- فقال لها ما هي صورته فقالت رجل شيخ صاعد و هو مغطي بجبة فعلم شاول انه صموئيل فخر على وجهه الى الارض و سجد.
  15- فقال صموئيل لشاول لماذا اقلقتني باصعادك اياي فقال شاول قد ضاق بي الامر جدا الفلسطينيون يحاربونني و الرب فارقني و لم يعد يجيبني لا بالانبياء و لا بالاحلام فدعوتك لكي تعلمني ماذا اصنع.
  16- فقال صموئيل و لماذا تسالني و الرب قد فارقك و صار عدوك.


----------



## HGeorge (5 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة في منه هادا الحكي... انا بعرف واحد "قريب لنا"  دايما متواجد في الكنيسة,بيصلي و يصوم و هو مسؤول عن جوقة الكنيسة. هذا الرجل ياما عمل اشياء:
مرة انا و سيدي(جدي) "ابن عمه" كنا عنده و فجاة لاحظ سيدي انه فقد خاتمة الذهب , فساله اين كنت؟ فاجابه سيدي: كنت في سوق الخضره و يبدو ان الخاتم ضاع هناك.. فتمتم الرجل قليلا و قال لسيدي ما تخاف هلا بيجي صاحب المحل و بيجبلك الخاتم, لسا ما لحق يكمل كلامه الا بالباب يدق و يدخل صاحب المحل و هو يقول لا جدي: يبدو يا ابو ---- انو خاتمك و قع منك و انتا بتنقي في الخضره!!!
هذي حقيقة و انا كنت موجود.. هذه واحدة بس من الاشياء الي عملها.. هذا الرجل في ال 70 من العمر.. اه مره قبل يمكن 6 او 7 سنوات قرر يتعلم اللغة الفرنسية, على فكره هو بيحكي 7 لغات. فا راح عند وحدة بتقربلو هي ست كبيرة في العمر و كانت معلمة للغة الفرنسية.قالت له يا ابو ---  انت كبير كتير على تعلم لغة جديدة و انت في العمر هادا, بس هو اصر.. فا اعطتة حصتين في الاحرف... و بعدين ما كانات فاضية له, فا فالت له انا هلا مش فاضية و عشان تخلي ييئاس اعطته كتاب في الادب الفرنسي و قالت له خذه و اقراه و تعال كمان اسبوع عشان نكمل..  و فعلا رجع بعد اسبوع و كان يناقش فيها و حتى كان يصححها في القواعد... هادا الحكي 100% صح و لسا في كمان و كمان... سالتو كيف هيك ؟ حكالي هذا من الصلاه و قراءه المزامير, طبعا هو حافظها كلها..


----------



## HGeorge (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هادا الي انا مش فاهمة!!! يعني ما بعرف اذا لازم يكون في صلاه معينة لازم نصليها!! انا بعرف انو كل مزمور يساعد في شئ معين, يعني انا سالته اي مزمور اقرا عشان يساعدني في الامتحان, حكالي اقرا مزمور :
 الله معروف في يهوذا اسمه عظيم في اسرائيل 
(المزمور السادس والسبعون), فعلا انا قبل ما كنت اروح عل امتحان كنت اقراو و حتى كتبته على ورقة و كنت احطة في جيبة القميص,و فعلا فادني....
بس انا ما بعرف اشي تاني و نفسي اتعلم, و يا ريت اذا في حد بعرف انو يفيدنا..
 سلام المسيح عليكم


----------



## CARLA (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوا صحيح انا عايزه اسأل ازاي استغل المزامير لحاجاتي الشخصيه؟
ياريت فهموني كويس ازاي استخدمها


----------



## mina_monyman (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا احبائى اسمعونى ارجوكم*



carla قال:


> ايوا صحيح انا عايزه اسأل ازاي استغل المزامير لحاجاتي الشخصيه؟
> ياريت فهموني كويس ازاي استخدمها



اولا اناالى كاتب الموضوع وكنت بأثير موضوع لكن لو الموضوع اتحول كدة انك او انك عاوزين تستغلوا كلام ربنا فى افعال نحن البشر بقلة ايماننا لا نفهم بقلوبنا ان حكمة الله كان يعطيها لعبيدة لما يحتاجون وليس لمطالب شخصية او حتى مطالب اخرى مهما كانت ؟
يا ريت كلنا نفهم دة واحنا مجرد عبيد عند الله ولكن نحن نريد ان نكون عبيد واولاد الله الصالحون 
كما تعرفون قصة العرافة فهى كانت تستخدم هذة الافعال ماذا حدث لها مع انها لا تستخدمة فى الشر اليس كذلك ايها المسيحيون فنحن نقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس بغرض الاتعاظ واخذ بركة كلم الله سواء فى الاسفار او فى الاناجيل العهد القديم او العهد الجديد 
ولمن يستخدم الكتاب غير ذلك فيعتبر من الهالكين 
ولكن الله دعانا ان نكون اولاده فيجب ان نتبع خطا السيد المسيح والرسل وليس بافعال شيطانية وخرافات من الشياطين والشياطير يفعلون الخير احيانا فقط بغرض الابتعاد عن الله فالشيطان        يريد ان يحصد النفوس بأى طريقة افهموا يا اخوتى هذا الكلام ارجوكم لألا اكون قى تسببت بمشاكل انا لا اقدر ان اواجة الله بما فعلتة
افهموا يا اخوتى
شكرا.


----------



## CARLA (26 ديسمبر 2006)

طب العضو اللي من شويا كان بيقول انو بيخش الاكزام ومعاه طلاسم:yaka: :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## mina_monyman (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرد الاخير*



CARLA قال:


> طب العضو اللي من شويا كان بيقول انو بيخش الاكزام ومعاه طلاسم:yaka: :dntknw: :dntknw:



يا جماعة كل الطلاسم دى من فعل الشيطان وفعل الشر لانها بالطبع حتى ولو كانت تهدف للخير فهى لا تتفق مع  الدين   حتى لو كانت فى الخير وهذا يا اخوتى هو الذى يريدة الشيطان  .
ان نتبع الشيطان وننبهر ونتعجب بالاعمال ونترك الروحانيات والصلاة ولا نتعبد لله بل للاعمال الى يفعلها الشيطان من اجل ان نتبع هذه الاعمال ونترك الرب يسوع 
اليس كذلك يا اخوتى؟
وماذا نستفيد اذا قمنا باعمال خارقة حتى لو كانت باسم الله  
فان الشيطان ايضا يعرف الله وينطق اسمة لانة بالفعل كان ملاك ولة سلطان ايضا لكن سلطانة على الارض وليس فى السماء يا احبائى 
فهو يبهر اتباع المسيح وعبيدة واولادة باعمال يمكنة ايضا ان يقوم بها من خلال الكتاب المقدس لانة يريد ان يحصد ويرريد ان يكون كل العالم اتباعة فهو يفعل المستحيل لكى يهلك كل نفس حتى لو بالاعمال للابتعاد عن الصلاة حتى الرهبان يقعون فى هذة التجارب مابالك بنا نحن الدنيويين الخطاة  ؟  
ففنحن نتمسك بديانتنا وبكنيستنا وبتعاليمها مهما كلف الامر 
ولا ننظر لهذة التفاهات لانها تفاهات ارضية سوف تزول بل تمسكوا بالايمان وحب الله لنا لان فى الملكوت يوجد فقط التسيبح مع صفوف القديسين والملائكة وليس فعاليات من الكتب المقدسة لانها من فعل الشر الا نقرأ فى الكتب من اجل الايمان بل من اجل الاعمال فالشيطان     خبيث يجر الانسان حتى فى الخير حتى يقع فى افعالة وتركة للصلاة ونحن نرى كلنا هذا فى الخدمة حتى فى الكنيسة فنرى البعض اللذين كانوا شمامسه او كهنة يبتعدون الان عن الالاهيات والروحانيات ويتجهون الى الناحية الخدمية من مكتبة الى مستشفى الى الخ الخ ...........    ولكنهم يصلون انا لا اقل غير ذلك لكن السؤال هل بنقس القدر السابق ؟
فيا اخوتى انجهو الى الله ليفتح قلوبكم وينيرها الى الصواب    فى حياتنا وعقلنا وفكرنا 
( الصلاه والصوم)   هذة هى الطريقى الوحيدة وليس لها بديل 
شكرا يا احبائى :yaka:


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني تئسد ان المزامير من فعل الشيطان؟


----------



## mina_monyman (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا طبعا*



CARLA قال:


> يعني تئسد ان المزامير من فعل الشيطان؟



لا طبعا انا قصدى ان احنا ما نتركش الصلاة وندور ازاى نستخدم هذة الاشياء التى تركها الله لنا للصلاة ان نستخدمها  
فيمكن للشياطين ان تضللنا نحن المسيحيين المؤمنين ياشياء مثل هذة  كتحضير الارواح مثلا فكل هذا يفعلة الشيطان من خلال   الكلام المقدس فهو يريد تدنيس المقدسات بواسطة عبيد الله
ونخن نصلى الا ندخل فى تجربة لكن ينجينا من الشرير 

ونقول يا رب ارحم شعبك وعبيدك وان نسلك بحسب وصاا الله  وليس ان نفعل اشياء لا تليق بنا


----------



## nana20082009 (4 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة لموضوع دور المزامير فى ابطال الاعمال .انا لدى قريبة معروفة بانها تعمل اعمال وعملت لوالدتى من قبل وتاكدت والدتى من ذلك واعترفت ايضا بأنها فعلت ذلك والان اشك انها تعمل لى ايضا اعمال بالنسبة للزواج لانى ا ى انه لايتقدم لى عرسان وان تقدم يكونوا غير لائقين لى تماما وكنت اود ان اعرف ما هى المزامير التى تساعد فى ابطال اى عمل ؟ ومع هذا انى اؤمن تماما ان كل شئ بارادة الله . ولكنى اريد فعلا مساعدة لان هذا الموضوع يوترنى كثيرا.
ارجو الرد سريعا رجاءا .


----------



## esshak (31 مارس 2009)

اولا انا اعترض على استخدام المزامير فى السحر والاعمال
اما بالنسبه للاخ الذى يتكلم عن دلال المزامير نعم للمزامير قوه ونعمه فى تهدئه النفس وطرد الشياطين


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2009)

الإيمان ضروري...و أنت كمسيحي لا يجب أن تخاف من الشيطان...كيف يقربك و يؤذيك و أنت فيك روح الله القدوس، بل و تأكل جسده و تشرب دمه بداخلك؟

أما عن معجزات من غير المؤمنين:



fadie قال:


> mat 7:22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟



واضح من الكلام ان الله سيسمح لبعض المعجزات أن تحدث على يد غير مؤمنين، قد يكون لجذبهم للإيمان، و فد يكون لجذب غيرهم، لكن أحياناً سيسمح الله بحدوث معجزات من غير المؤمنين و ذلك ليس عن قوة أو إيمان منهم...

كما حدث أيضاً في قصة القديس برفوريوس بهلوان الملك...
كان يمثل المعمودية سخريةً، و لكنه رأى روح الرب يحل عليها فآمن و استشهد على اسم السيد المسيح...


----------



## fade57 (3 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز احب اعرفك شي المزامير هي صلاة روحية انا ب اصلي المزامير كل يوم اجد فيها  قوة بتعزيني
كما لوكان المزمور بيتكلم في داخلي (احفظ المزامير تحفظك) صلي المزامير (91-73-109-119-120-121-3-5-6-7-10-11-13-14-28-35-20-17-23-31-35) والمزمور 151 بدايتةانا صغيرا كنت فى اخوتى وحدثافي بيت ابي الي اخرة
اخي المزامير هي صلاة روحية صليها بايمان ربنا يكون معاك وبالمزامير تخرج كل نفس شريرة


----------



## fredyyy (3 أبريل 2009)

fade57 قال:


> اخي العزيز احب اعرفك شي المزامير هي صلاة روحية انا ب اصلي المزامير كل يوم اجد فيها قوة بتعزيني
> كما لوكان المزمور بيتكلم في داخلي (احفظ المزامير تحفظك) صلي المزامير (91-73-109-119-120-121-3-5-6-7-10-11-13-14-28-35-20-17-23-31-35) والمزمور 151 بدايتةانا صغيرا كنت فى اخوتى وحدثافي بيت ابي الي اخرة
> اخي المزامير هي صلاة روحية صليها بايمان ربنا يكون معاك وبالمزامير تخرج كل نفس شريرة


 

*أخي / fade57*

*الكلام الموجود في الكتاب *
*لم ولن يكون عبارة عن تعويزة *
*أو بمثابة حجاب بعضها يحفظ وآخر لا يحفظ *

مزمور 34 : 7 
*مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ* حَالٌّ حَوْلَ خَائِفِيهِ *وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ*. 

 مزمور 37 : 40 
*وَيُعِينُهُمُ الرَّبُّ* *وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ.* *يُنْقِذُهُمْ* مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ *وَيُخَلِّصُهُمْ* لأَنَّهُمُ احْتَمُوا بِهِ. 

*الذي يحفظنا من الشر هو الرب نفسه *

*مع ملاحظة *
*أن الرب لن يحفظ من لا يحفظ كلمته والايمان بلزوم دم المسيح للخلاص الأبدي *

*فالذي لا يؤمن بالمسيح لن يُخلصه كلام الكتاب بدون الايمان الحقيقي*

*لكل من يخاف من أعمال السحر ... آمن بالمسيح فلا تؤثر عليك *

*بل بالصلاة والصوم تكون لك القوة على الشياطين نفسها ... ولا تُؤثر فيك أعمال السحر *

*إذا حررك المسيح ... لن يستعبدك الشيطان ولن تستعبدك الخطية*

يوحنا 8 : 36 
فَإِنْ *حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ* فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ *أَحْرَاراً*. 

متى 17 : 21 
وَأَمَّا *هَذَا الْجِنْسُ* فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ *بِالصَّلاَةِ* *وَالصَّوْمِ*». 

متى 10 : 8 
اشْفُوا مَرْضَى. طَهِّرُوا بُرْصاً. أَقِيمُوا مَوْتَى. *أَخْرِجُوا شَيَاطِينَ*. مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا. 

يوحنا الأولى 5 : 18 
نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، *وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ*.


----------

